# Leeds the best UK city for quality of life



## Fez909 (Sep 12, 2016)

...and 26th in the world.








> The *People sub-index* rates health (life expectancy and obesity), education (literacy and universities), income inequality, work-life balance, the dependency ratio, crime, green space within cities and housing and living costs. These indicators can be broadly thought of as capturing “quality of life”.



It does feel like a nice place to live, without feeling like it's the best place in the world. Is that all quality of life is? Just a feeling of contentment with what you have? I suppose it probably is.

Wish they'd sort out the awful transport though. It's a disgrace, tbh.

Argue amongst yourselves below please. I'm just gonna bask in my quality life and not get involved in your petty squabbles


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 12, 2016)

Reading has won this shit loads of times, and I don't recall being asked once. I severely doubt anyone has. And given the places that win it, suspect that it's less than scientific.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 12, 2016)

Birmingham is 28th on that poll

:Hmm:


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 12, 2016)

Thats the funniest shit I've heard all day.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 12, 2016)

London the 5th best overall.

The 'profit' category probably giving a boost


----------



## DrRingDing (Sep 12, 2016)

Cheap housing in Leeds. Reading is still fucking expensive.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 12, 2016)

These sort of surveys always come across as bollocks.  Some places are hell-holes and other OK places to live - that isn't likely to change much between one year and the next.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 12, 2016)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Reading has won this shit loads of times, and I don't recall being asked once. I severely doubt anyone has. And given the places that win it, suspect that it's less than scientific.


Reading isn't even a city


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 12, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Reading isn't even a city



Urban area, then.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 12, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Urban area, then.


This thread is about cities. If you want to talk "urban areas", start a new thread


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 12, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Reading isn't even a city



Well, it's won quality of life awards, anyway. Don't take them too seriously. It's an impossible thing to quantify meaningfully.

Readings alright. And, as the saying goes, "close to London"...


----------



## Dr. Furface (Sep 12, 2016)

The last one of these things I read (earlier this year) rated Norwich as best city. I don't remember Leeds even being in the top 10.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 12, 2016)

I strongly suspect where exactly you live in leeds correlates closely to wether or not you believe this report.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 12, 2016)

Jon-of-arc said:


> W
> 
> Readings alright. And, as the saying goes, "close to London"...



Or, as some joker once wrote on the welcome sign on the Woodcote Road, "it's better than Bracknell".


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Sep 12, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Reading isn't even a city



Once ended up there after some crazy party. i was v hammered and sleepy.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 12, 2016)

Hamburg is the third best place to live in the world


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 12, 2016)

souljacker said:


> Or, as some joker once wrote on the welcome sign on the Woodcote Road, "it's better than Bracknell".



A friend of mine once wrote on the sign on Henley Road pointing to Reading Town Centre that it was "easy pickings". Which, in the mid 90s it definitely was - a shoplifters dream. Alas no more - shoplifting as a trade is all but dead, as I understand it - and last time I checked the sign had been modified to reflect this. Nor even sure it still exists.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 12, 2016)

Jon-of-arc said:


> A friend of mine once wrote on the sign on Henley Road pointing to Reading Town Centre that it was "easy pickings". Which, in the mid 90s it definitely was - a shoplifters dream. Alas no more - shoplifting as a trade is all but dead, as I understand it - and last time I checked the sign had been modified to reflect this. Nor even sure it still exists.



The sign is definitely still there, but it's been cleaned. I remember hearing about shoplifters coming from far and wide on thieving trips though!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2016)

Well, I have just moved there, so I can only conclude that I alone have made it a more pleasant place to live.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 12, 2016)

Apparently, Seoul is #1 in the world for quality of life?


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 12, 2016)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Apparently, Seoul is #1 in the world for quality of life?


And yet Pyongyang is not on the list at all


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2016)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Apparently, Seoul is #1 in the world for quality of life?


hardly surprising


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 23, 2016)

I live in leeds. Its get a pretty good standard of all the things you'd expect in a major city. Except the football team. Some lovely parks - and lots of them. Not as violent as it used to be. City centre gentrified to fuck now though.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 24, 2016)

I haven't posted here for ages (loads of twisted stuff you don't want to know about) but I must stand up for Leeds. I've lived here for nearly 30 years and (ignoring the shit public transport), while having the driest climate of cities in the UK, lovely friendly people and a sense of community, one of its greatest strength is its trees and parkland that, at this time of year, are starting to look spectacular. Walk to the middle of Meanwood Park, revel in the green everywhere, convince yourself you're in the country and then realise you're only 2 miles from the city centre. I love it (Hi to anyone who's surprised at my reappearance)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 26, 2016)

Living the Leeds life like it's golden?


----------



## Duncan2 (Sep 26, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> I live in leeds. Its get a pretty good standard of all the things you'd expect in a major city. Except the football team. Some lovely parks - and lots of them. Not as violent as it used to be. City centre gentrified to fuck now though.


Just remembered that I thought of myself as a Leeds United supporter thirty years ago.I had actually forgotten that there was such a team.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2016)

Duncan2 said:


> Just remembered that I thought of myself as a Leeds United supporter thirty years ago.I had actually forgotten that there was such a team.


Don't blame you for erasing it from your mind


----------

